# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  سوال :از کدام الگوریتم فراابتکاری برای حل مسئله کوله پشتی استفاده کنم.

## man22nam

سوال :از کدام الگوریتم فراابتکاری برای حل مسئله کوله پشتی استفاده کنم؟

----------


## golbafan

سلام
فرا ابتکاری؟
ما توی روشهای ابتکاری موندیم هنوز
در ضمن مسایل ابتکاری اسم ندارند که بگیم مثلا فلان روش ...

شما نگفتید چه مساله کوله پشتی مد نظر هست.
چرا که برا هرکدوم ممکنه راه حل متفاوتی موجود باشه و یا روش بهینه متفاوت باشه

در کل برای مسایل مربوط به بهینه سازی یکی از پرکاربردترین روشها *NP-complete* هست
البته من *روش حریصانه* رو هم پیشنهاد میکنم تست کنید

اخیرا از الگوریتم ژنتیک نیز استفاده میشود. کند هست ولی جوابهای مناسبی ارائه میکنه

----------

